# Windows 8.1 apps Not working help!!!



## EliteMatchett (Jun 3, 2014)

So recently I downloaded windows 8.1 onto my Asus laptop and my apps on the start menu will not work. whenever I click on them the apps blink or flash and don't open, I try clicking on them again but same thing happens the screen will blink them disappear again. I really need this problem fixed because I have extremely important stuff on some of those apps and my school year is about to end and if I don't get them working I will fail. Please help!


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Are you referring to Windows Store Apps from the Start Screen? If so, there are many users out there with the same problem, including myself. Below is link to one thread about it - if you Google, there are many. It seems that the solutions are many also, but so far I haven't found the right one. Good luck!

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ps-crash/8d501a2f-c809-4f77-b080-834abe5988d2


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, 
If you are referring to the tiles in the start screen, have you tried removing them and then re-adding them from scratch? Just so you can get going with your school work; for example if you hold down the Windows key and the 'c' key the charms bar will appear to the right of the screen, use the search function to find your apps by name, then select them and choose to pin them to the start or to your task bar. If you search on line there are plenty of articles to show how to customize your start screen. Give this a try and you may be able to get by in the interim while you search for a permanent solution, but personally, I delete all the standard tiles and then build the start screen from scratch to my liking.
Good luck


The Cleaver


----------



## EliteMatchett (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks CleaverX but is there anyway you could give me a link on how exactly to get a lot of the apps back cause I am not fully smart with computers? like some sort of walkthrough or a step by step tutorial?


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Before uninstalling anything, try the Microsoft Apps Troubleshooter. This fixed a couple of apps that weren't working for me. Find it with a link in this article from Microsoft - http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/what-troubleshoot-problems-app .

If you totally uninstalled them already - not unpinned them from Start. Click on the Microsoft store tile (green with white shopping bag). There's a search box in the upper right hand corner (if you are updated to the latest version of 8.1 it's there - they didn't have a search box in the original 8 version). Just type in the name of each app. When it appears, you can download it. Since you had it before, you already 'own' it so can get it back.

If you just unpinned it from Start it is still installed. Click on the arrow in a circle (lower left below the tiles - it appears when you bring your mouse down there). The master list of all your apps appears. Just right click on the tile and choose Pin to Start.


----------



## EliteMatchett (Jun 3, 2014)

golddust I cant even to begin to thank you. your troubleshooter has fixed the problems and I was able to turn in my project! you sir are a life saver!!


----------



## EliteMatchett (Jun 3, 2014)

I have another problem now.. if I try to reinstall some things like Netflix it sais error code could not install. please help


----------

